# B&b



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone used b&b autostyle before and can you let me know how you got on and the quality of the work received please, as i am looking at a full correction:buffer: maybe just to brighten the old girl up again.
Other than that, who do people use in belfast area that do pertfect work, as i am super fussy same as most people on here. Like getting all my wheels refurbed so they match when fixing stone chips on a couple of them.:lol:
Thanks.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Have a look at some of there work in the studio section of here 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=189970
I think there results speak for themselves always in depth threads :wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

The boys at B&B are excellent and thats coming from another detailer. The boys are very fussy, I have had a close look at thier work recently and was very impressed. Give them a bell plus that they are top blokes too!


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.:wave:


----------

